# Just rescued this Bloated Frog Today,will he be ok?



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

His name is Einstein


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Depends on the cause of his oedema to be honest. As in humans kidney failure can cause this but often its bacterial in origin in xenopus from what I have read.
There are reports of using aquarium salt and antibacterial fish drops but can't comment on these as I have no experience in using them. Might be worth asking on the clawed frogs forums. Obviously I would keep him isolated from your other frogs.
Hope he makes it as I have always found these guys great frogs with big personalities


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

My two albino clawed frogs looked just like this just before they died, sadly- hope it works out better for you.


----------



## Lord Monty (Jul 1, 2009)

sorry, but it just reminds me of shrek!


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

he is eating and swimming and looks bad I know but he seems happy


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Something is not right tho - have you tried antibacterial drops in the water? What water conditions was he in when you rescused him?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

The ones we had in at the shop looked like this before they died  We couldnt pin point a cause but it only affected a few.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> The ones we had in at the shop looked like this before they died  We couldnt pin point a cause but it only affected a few.


Yeah, both my albino clawed frogs got it- but it didn't seem to affect the four normal-colour trpicalis at all.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

He is very active and eating worms and smiling,what shall i do?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> He is very active and eating worms and smiling,what shall i do?


I tried the salt, but although it seemed to help in the short term, they still died. The drops Mike mentions may be worth trying.


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

How's he doing?


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

he is looking loads better,and making the mating sounds and eating loads :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Has the bloating decreased? Moving him to better water quality may have done the trick. I was fortunate mine never suffered bloat but if he was in unsanitory conditions then maybe that was the cause. Sounds promising but I would still consider drops and/or salt if he doesn't return to normal


----------

